# A quickie at the Pure Platinum Club.



## Infraredd (Oct 6, 2014)

Please feel free to add any innuendos or bad puns in the comments section.
Found this on an industrial estate on the airport at Ibiza. I saw it from a Bar I was photographing and thought it looked both interesting and dead - pink kinda stands out! So I parked the car in front & wandered in. After about 15 minutes or so someone outside started sounding their car horn. I just assumed it was some assholes messing about & carried on. It was only at the point that I discovered the pool area & had my camera on it's tripod sitting on the veranda that the noise became more persistent. So I stuck my head out the window to see what the noise was & there was a security vehicle with a bloke inside gesturing me to come to him. ****! Wasn't sure how official he was or what powers he had but the lazy bstard had me as he was parked in front of the hire car. So I went out & tried the misunderstood/ lost English tourist but 2 cameras & Cree head torch told a different story.
He just showed me his radio so I guess it was either premature evacuation or harsher discipline from the Police. So I drove off like so many punters before me - mightily frustrated!
The web site for this place is still working http://www.pure-platinum.es/
The bedrooms got me - all with huge busted mirrors...............
The few pics I got


Pure Platinum cases by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pure Platinum bog by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pure Platinum web by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pure Platinum store by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pure Platinum sink by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pure Platinum sauna by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pure Platinum pole 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pure Platinum pole 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pure Platinum door by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pure Platinum window by Infraredd, on Flickr

& Oh what fun I would have had if I'd have got down here.


Pure Platinum pool by Infraredd, on Flickr

If you go here don't park close by.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 7, 2014)

My eyes have just gone wonky 
(Nice one  )


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice one and what an amazing find.


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 20, 2014)

Superb - looks like a bizarre knocking shop!


----------

